# FSH levels



## sideshowbob (Jul 25, 2014)

my FSH was 11 and the last time i had a blood test it 18, is there anyway to reduce this and does thyroid affect FSH levels??


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Sideshow 


Its Lauren! How are you? How far apart were the tests?

Mine was 8/9 for years then after a failed cycle it went up to 19 then 23, that's when I moved to donor as you know 

6 months later it was 8 again!

I did take supplements but had stopped them 4 months before the more recent test so not sure it it was a coincidence 

Wheatgrass
Bee propolis
Blue green Algae
Royal Jelly 
Sea Kelp 

L x


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

These are the links I think you should have a nosey through

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

* Negative Cycle Follow up Questions ~ *CLICK HERE

*Donor sperm/eggs ~ *CLICK HERE

*Post Negative Cycle Support ~ *CLICK HERE

*In Between Treatment ~ * CLICK HERE

*Single Women ~ *   CLICK HERE  

L x


----------



## sideshowbob (Jul 25, 2014)

hi lauren, think its about 6 months in between the blood tests and some were done before i was put on the thyroid medication too!!
was just thinking do FSH levels matter if i'm not using my own eggs, as my womb is tilted but otherwise its perfect, another question to ask the gp or phone the clinic about!!
as ovarian reserve only seems to matter if using own eggs, as my AMH is just 2 but only went up after taking DHEA for quite a while and i have no idea what my LSH level is, will check when i go to the gp on thursday!!


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Ahh, I thought you were after doing an own egg then with asking, no it makes no difference, my AMH is 2 as well, I can't stop thinking about trying my eggs again

I presume that own egg cycle made my fsh shoot up but then it went back down, you should post on the singles board asking about funding x


----------



## sideshowbob (Jul 25, 2014)

ahh no, i only had 5 eggs at the scan, so not enough, plus AMH being only 2, plus FSH being 18 and LSH is wrong also, so the whole ovarian reserve is low and not enough for a viable pregnancy, so i have a 50:50 chance using donor eggs and donor sperm, when i saw the consultant on Saturday, he said the only things he will change or do differently next time, are for me to choose a young egg donor, to take aspirin from the beginning of the cycle and he may add oestrogen patches depending on the thickness of my lining


----------

